# Skil 570 router table and Skil 1810 router



## Gonzo724 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just received the second half of last years gift a new router the skil 1810. Does anyone know how to attach router to table Ra5570 or model 570. is there a mounting kit or what?
Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------

